# New 40 gal long setup



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

Got me a lovely 40 gal long aquarium. I'm loving the aquascaping opportunities these longer yet thinner tanks provide, makes for a nice panoramic layout. Home to Platinum blue grass guppies, and Least Killifish, Longfin Bushynose pleco, and Fire red shrimp. All the specs and species on my site there.

https://wordpress.com/post/lushaquatics.wordpress.com/1274


----------



## PReed (Dec 22, 2016)

Wow! It looks just gorgeous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

OOOOOOOOOOO Platinum Blue Grass guppies!!!!!! and loving the look of the Val in your tank. Can't wait to see how much changes in this tank as it ages.


----------

